# Thunder Wolf Cavalry by Maxmini?



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey fellow heretics I came across these while surfing the net. I'm not too sure about scale, but they might make decent Thunder Wolf Cavalry or Fenrisian Wolves in a Space Puppies army.



> The set contains 1 multipart giant wolf model. 5 parts total: 1 randomly selected head (out of 3 designs), 1 main body, 1 leg, 1 removable middle section with rider legs and 1 removable middle section without them (just fur - allowing you to assemble giant wolf without rider).
> Sculpted by Jaroslaw Smolka.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

They look pretty cool, probably gonna get some decent business out of those.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

They remind me of those from the cover of Prospero Burns. Id rather convert White Lions tbh, the pose and body proportion is awful in my opinion...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shame there's no image of the torso with the riders legs. Not much good to a SW player if the legs aren't compatable with marine torsos.

@bobss, that's a good idea, those lions would look cool with a marine rider. I bought my first thunder wolf last week, and was not impressed to find that Canis and the wolf are entirely one piece, except for the arms, making conversion that bit more difficult.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

That model is definitely something...
(Of, of course, the good variety).
As for the scale, the shipping weight is 0.04kgs, and even after all the cardboard and plastic, resin is still pretty heavy. I'm thinking its a solid scale for space puppies.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

I reviewed the giant wolf for Maxmini, so if you fancy seeing it done up as a Thunderwolf, here's a couple of links that may interest you:

Maxmini Giant Wolf review

Maxmini wolf as Thunderwolf Cavalry


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh man, those are CLEARLY Space Marine legs.
Good work Maximini


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I Smell a lawsuit.....


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Whitehorn said:


> I reviewed the giant wolf for Maxmini, so if you fancy seeing it done up as a Thunderwolf, here's a couple of links that may interest you:
> 
> Maxmini Giant Wolf review
> 
> Maxmini wolf as Thunderwolf Cavalry


Awesome review, have some rep.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

i have a reliable source who told me to wait a while for a later space wolf release which would cover those models  so might want to wait and see first.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

moo said:


> i have a reliable source who told me to wait a while for a later space wolf release which would cover those models  so might want to wait and see first.


GW will release Thunder wolves eventually, guaranteed.

It' just a waiting game. Why they are delaying this is beyond me, seeing how much other companies are making from their omission.

That said, where are my plastic Seekers! 

Thanks for the reputation folks.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

True about the waiting game, but i figured most of us SW addicts have waited for years for the dex what's a few more months  

The maxmini stuff are rather suitable for the job, i think some green stuff and armour plating would give a nice finish and probably a much nicer job than the giant squirrel thing they already have.


----------

